# air gun acidents and hi lol



## jonty bh

hi all iv had a few problams with air guns like missing bits of fingers ect. lol well o yeh an i once shot at a notch in a pice of wood with a crap benji sher pistol an it bounced of and hit me right on the end  :withstupid: check out my site theres pics of my fingers on there jonty-simes.piczo.com


----------



## pack999

i hit my parents drivers side window of their van off of a ricochet. I didn't know it even richoched until i heard a loud yell. Man i got chewed out for that one. watch out for those. tip being shoot targets straight on, don't shoot targets taped on trees. Trees are round, bb's will bounce all over.


----------



## the_rookie

It's people like you who give hunteres a bad name thx


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Jonty, I went to your website, and noticed many a-things. first of all, you are not a real hunter, because you are just shooting animals for fun, you don't do anything with them, and have you even read the airgun rules???Didn't think so. Have you even ever gone duck or deer hunting?Cause i would like to hear about it if you have.......... :-?


----------



## pack999

the_rookie said:


> It's people like you who give hunteres a bad name thx


Me? or jointy?

yea i dont like that website. i would atleast get rid of that picture of the eagle with crossharis on it. That is disrespectful. It is our national bird. They are illegal to hunt anyways.


----------



## Remington 7400

To be honest I didn't like anything about your website. From what I could tell you have killed a few mice and pigeons and consider yourself a master hunter. The Eagle picture was completely unacceptable. I thought your friends list was a little questionable, and over all your spelling was awful. Chat rooms have destroyed the younger generation. Is it really so hard to type correctly, that you have to butcher the grammar and mechanics of the english language? :eyeroll:


----------



## pack999

Remmington, i hate to say but just as you were proving your point on using grammar correctly and typing correctly you spelt grammar wrong. It is spelt grammar, not grammer.


----------



## Remington 7400

Well, you spelt Remington wrong.


----------



## pack999

I happen to be one of those teenagers that cheat and take shortcuts while typing. I just thought it was funny and pointed it out.


----------



## Remington 7400

We all make mistakes.

:beer:


----------



## jonty bh

duckduck...goose! said:


> Jonty, I went to your website, and noticed many a-things. first of all, you are not a real hunter, because you are just shooting animals for fun, you don't do anything with them, and have you even read the airgun rules???Didn't think so. Have you even ever gone duck or deer hunting?Cause i would like to hear about it if you have.......... :-?


erm i would if they were in the uk ducks are but there 2 easy and me the master hunter how the hell would i be the master hunter i havent got much time on my hands unlike sum people and how the hell could i help the acidents i had :withstupid: and i use text **** using grama and thanks for the school lesson


----------



## jonty bh

pack999 said:


> the_rookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's people like you who give hunteres a bad name thx
> 
> 
> 
> Me? or jointy?
> 
> yea i dont like that website. i would atleast get rid of that picture of the eagle with crossharis on it. That is disrespectful. It is our national bird. They are illegal to hunt anyways.
Click to expand...

sorry its the only pic of a bird in a cross hair i could find on the net sorry if i ofended eny body


----------



## jonty bh

Remington 7400 said:


> We all make mistakes.
> 
> :beer:


yeh thx not my fault


----------



## gentleman4561

i still have a b.b. lodged in the back of my head from a accident


----------



## Stonegoblet

Dude, Benjamin Sheridan is just about the best kind or airgun you can get. Maybe not pistols, but the rifles are classy and effective.

*NEW*

My friend was shot by a stupid neighbor and got a B.B. lodged in his wrist. I've been hit with a couple rebounds, but mostly just airsoft guns. Pellet guns own though.


----------



## scottjes000

cha right and monkeys might fly out of my but :withstupid: :fiddle: dd:


----------



## Plainsman

On an outdoor sight that anti firearms and anti hunters perhaps monitor I don't think it's appropriate to have a thread about who has done the dumbest thing with a weapon. It would only be appropriate if you included how to avoid some problem inherent with the weapon. I know there are sites out there where people try set a Guiness record for stupidity, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

^^^^ well said, and i agree


----------



## scottjes000

das chill


----------



## mfreeman451

When I was very young, about 12 years old maybe, my friend and I stupidly decided to have a BB gun fight. We only had one pump bb gun so we took turns running around shooting each other. Well it was my turn and I took the gun and my friend ran off. He got about 50 yards away and I held the rifle up with one hand in the air and fired off a random shot. I didn't expect to hit him but it got him square between the eyes and he started balling and screaming at me. It was a very frightening experience and we never tried that idiotic game again.

On the other hand, apparently I didn't learn my lesson as a few years later with some different friends we had roman candle fights and I took a bouncer off my baseball cap. Again, this was very stupid and we quickly gave it up.

I don't condone any of these ridiculous activities and am lucky to have survived without any injuries.


----------



## deerblazer93

the only time i would ever let anyone point a gun or shoot it at me is when i play paintball on an official paintball course with refs with all the safty gear on.

Shooting at someone with a pellet gun is freakin rediculous most pellet guns have to same velocity as a 22 and a 22 could easily kill someone if you shot them in the right spot.

i cant stand people pointing guns at each other and my grandfather would kick my but or anyone elses he saw waving a gun around and not properly handling it because he owned a gun shop for 50 years and had to deal with morons like some of the people on the post shooting themselfs in the finger and at eagles :******: uke:


----------



## Stonegoblet

scottjes000 said:


> cha right and monkeys might fly out of my butt


Or maybe with all the snow geese we're eating, one of them might just fly out! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

This thread is a waste of time and space, as well it gives the anti's a source the that crap website you got there jonty bh and hearing how some dumb young kids bragging about the stupidest thing that they have done.


----------



## ay tee

is there a reason we are arguing with some kid who started this thread a year and a half ago??...


----------



## dustin flewelling

is it really worth it to waste your time criticizing some kid with a bb gun for starting the thread?? that, my friend is the question...you must not have something better to do than to just harass little kids who accidentally hit themselves with a bb gun. geez you are really laying it on thick man....that makes me sick uke:


----------



## coyote_buster

They are probably trying to get the kid to realize he needs to be more careful. Please lock this thread.


----------

